# KDE4 OpenGL Compositing with Intel HD 3000



## RobW (Jan 6, 2013)

Wasn't sure if I needed to post this in Hardware or Xorg.

I've been trying to get OpenGL Compositing working on KDE4 with the xf86-video-intel drivers in 9.1 with no luck.

I appreciate the Intel drivers are new so before I go mad trying can anyone confirm that this is or is not possible at the moment?

Here is a part of my Xorg.log


```
28.549] 
X.Org X Server 1.10.6
Release Date: 2012-02-10
[    28.549] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    28.549] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 
[    28.549] Current Operating System: FreeBSD FreeBSD_64 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0: Sat Jan  5 14:26:46 GMT 2013     root@FreeBSD_64:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[    28.549] Build Date: 05 January 2013  03:20:42PM
[    28.549]  
[    28.549] Current version of pixman: 0.24.2
[    28.549] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    28.549] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    28.549] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan  6 21:47:17 2013
[    28.551] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    28.552] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[    28.552] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    28.552] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    28.552] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    28.552] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[    28.552] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[    28.552] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    28.552] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    28.557] (**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
[    28.557] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    28.557] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
[    28.557] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[    28.557] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[    28.557] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[    28.557] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c8240
[    28.557] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    28.557] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    28.557] 	X.Org Video Driver: 10.0
[    28.557] 	X.Org XInput driver : 12.2
[    28.557] 	X.Org Server Extension : 5.0
[    28.557] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0112:1043:844d rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7400000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    28.557] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    28.557] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    28.557] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    28.557] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    28.557] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    28.557] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    28.557] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    28.558] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[    28.558] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    28.558] 	compiled for 1.10.6, module version = 1.0.0
[    28.558] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    28.558] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0
[    28.558] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    28.558] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    28.558] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    28.558] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    28.558] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    28.559] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    28.559] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    28.559] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    28.559] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[    28.559] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    28.559] 	compiled for 1.10.6, module version = 1.13.0
[    28.559] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    28.559] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0
[    28.559] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    28.559] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    28.559] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[    28.559] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    28.559] 	compiled for 1.10.6, module version = 1.0.0
[    28.559] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    28.559] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0
[    28.559] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    28.559] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    28.560] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[    28.561] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    28.561] 	compiled for 1.10.6, module version = 1.0.0
[    28.561] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0
[    28.561] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    28.561] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    28.561] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[    28.561] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    28.561] 	compiled for 1.10.6, module version = 1.2.0
[    28.561] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0
[    28.561] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    28.561] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    28.561] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    28.563] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    28.563] 	compiled for 1.10.6, module version = 1.0.0
[    28.563] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0
[    28.563] (==) AIGLX disabled
[    28.563] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    28.563] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    28.564] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    28.567] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    28.567] 	compiled for 1.10.6, module version = 2.17.0
[    28.567] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    28.567] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0
[    28.567] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,
	965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,
	4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,
	Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),
	Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),
	Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),
	Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),
	Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server
[    28.567] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    28.567] (--) using VT number 9

[    28.567] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    28.568] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    28.568] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    28.568] Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
[    28.568] Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
[    28.568] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
[    28.568] Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
[    28.568] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
[    28.568] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    29.172] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
[    29.172] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    29.172] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
[    29.172] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8
[    29.172] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    29.172] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    29.172] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    29.172] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
[    29.172] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    29.172] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Sandybridge Desktop (GT2)
[    29.172] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "Sandybridge Desktop (GT2)"
[    29.172] (**) intel(0): Relaxed fencing enabled
[    29.172] (**) intel(0): Wait on SwapBuffers? enabled
[    29.172] (**) intel(0): Triple buffering? enabled
[    29.172] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled
[    29.172] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled
[    29.172] (**) intel(0): 3D buffers tiled
[    29.172] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled
[    29.172] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
```


----------

